# Post your Funny Gym Stories



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

We've all had them, the new kid who wanted to "train UFC", the big muscled dude taking on more weight than he could really handle, the hot blonde who set her treadmill too fast.

What hilarious events have you seen take place in your local gym?

Maybe not in your regular gym, but your Boxing/Muay Thai/BJJ Gym...

...I'll start off with the time we were drilling Single-Leg Takedowns, as a guy who started out with Muay Thai, this was an alien concept to me. I had to shoot in, my partner had to sprawl. I started my shoot, then figured I done it all wrong and aborted my attempt mid-shoot and moved to my left. Leaving my partner to sprawl onto nobody, promptly lleaving him to faceplant on the mat.

Not a *hilarious* story by any means...but what have you guys got?

Have fun!


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I live in Korea so seeing strange stuff is quite normal here.

One day at Muai Thai training we were clinch knees sparring practice. My sparring partner and me threw a knee at the same time and he caught me on the funny bone (if it even exists) i let out some strange laugh/painful shriek and started rolling around on the follow. The whole class stopped to see what the foreigner had done!!

Also one guy during warm ups does something which makes me wince he leans forward with his weight on his head and moves his head back and forth. That does look a good idea to me!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for that Willpac, nothing like bone to (funny) bone contact to really get the tears running


----------



## libra66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I read the complete article you have posted here, So appreciated post..


----------

